# Prop selection 50hp Tohatsu 4stroke



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Propping out my Skimmer Skiff 16.6 with with a 50hp Tohatsu and a Jack Plate. Trying to decide between the Powertech NREB or the SRD model. I am currently running with the standard 11x15 aluminum prop. Any thoughts or experiences with the two models?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Call Jack Foreman.

I'm running one of his props on my Tohatsu 50.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I have the same prop....stock 11x15. I can flirt with 40mph in my Heron 16/Tohatsu 50hp. I’d like to hear your results of re-propping from the stock one.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Ran this on my 16’6 skimmer nice prop got me right at 6k rpm max


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Swe said:


> Ran this on my 16’6 skimmer nice prop got me right at 6k rpm max


What speeds were you getting? I just got the SRD 14Pitch.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

I


CPurvis said:


> What speeds were you getting? I just got the SRD 14Pitch.


 was around the 34 mph loaded


----------

